# DSL-Verbindung schlägt fehl

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich bemühe mich grade, mein frisch installiertes "Basissystem" online zu bringen, damit ich mir den noch fehlenden "Rest" holen kann (es gibt noch gar keinen X-Server usw.). Aber aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert es nicht, ich bekomme immer nur gesagt:

Error inserting crc-ccitt (/lib/modules/2.6.9/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko):Invalid module format

"adsl-setup" läßt sich aufrufen, die benötigte Schnittstelle (Karte) ist vorhanden. Möglicherweise liegts am Kernel, den hab ich aber inzwischen ein dutzendmal neu gebaut. Wie ist diese Fehlermeldung zu erklären, und wie kriege ich meine Kiste mit Gentoo online?

Christoph S.

----------

## dakjo

Sieht so aus als waere das Modul mit einer anderen gcc Version gebaut als der Kernel.

Hast du auch ein make modules modules_install nach dem kernel bauen gemacht.

Bzw vor dem Kernelbauen ein make clean?

Probiers einfach mal so:

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make 

make modules modules_install

cp arch/i368/boot/bzImage /boot/WHATEVER

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Sieht so aus als waere das Modul mit einer anderen gcc Version gebaut als der Kernel.

 

Das lese ich auch so, aber das ist mir völlig unverständlich, weil ich am gcc (noch) nicht rumgefummelt habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du auch ein make modules modules_install nach dem kernel bauen gemacht

 Weia ... habe ich gemacht, aber zu kurz. Ich habe bloß "make modules_install" getippt.

 *Quote:*   

> Bzw vor dem Kernelbauen ein make clean?

 Das lasse ich ganz gerne aus Zeitgründen weg, solange ich mir nicht _ganz_ sicher bin, daß der Kernel richtig gebaut wurde. Habe ich allerdings bei anderen Distributionen so kennengelernt und bin nicht sicher, wie weit es hier in Gentoo ebenfalls sinnvoll ist. Um meinen Plattenplatz brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen.

Na gut, jetzt gibt es die vorhin zitierte Fehlermeldung nicht mehr. Es klappt aber trotzdem nicht mit der Verbindung, im log stehen jetzt andere Meldungen:

```

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppd] Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppoe] PPP session is 648

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppoe] read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 648: Input/output error

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppoe] Sent PADT

Dec 20 18:17:48 [pppd] Exit.

Dec 20 18:17:48 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.
```

Das sieht eher so aus, als ob noch irgendwas im Kernel fehlt, ich weiß bloß nicht, was.

----------

## dakjo

Kernel

Networking support

--><*>     PPP support for async serial ports

--><*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

Drinnen ?

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Networking support
> 
> --><*>     PPP support for async serial ports
> 
> 

 

Nein. Die Verbindung geht auch nicht über einen seriellen Anschluß, sondern über eine eigene (RealTek-)Karte.

 *Quote:*   

> --><*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

 

grrr ... bin ich jetzt nicht sicher, ich bau den Kernel gleich nochmal  -  ich muß bloß zur Zeit dauernd auf ein anderes Betriebssystem wechseln, wenn ich hier nachschauen und/oder was schreiben will.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> --><*>     PPP support for async serial ports

 

Du hattest recht, das Ding war nicht drin, jetzt hab ichs korrigiert, und jetzt klappts. Allerdings verstehe ich diese Option nicht, weil die Verbindung gar nicht über einen seriellen Anschluß aufgebaut wird, und deshalb hatte ich das rausgelassen.

 *Quote:*   

> --><*>     PPP support for sync tty ports

 

Das war drin, hat aber offensichtlich nicht gereicht.

Problem also gelöst, aber nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich brauche eigentlich überhaupt keine seriellen ports, zwei sind vorhanden, werden aber nicht benutzt.

Christoph S.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

ach, noch ein Nachsatz:

ich hätt es nun gerne, daß mein System sich gleich beim Booten online schaltet (sollte ja prinzipiell gehen). Mit anderen Systemen (*BSD) funktioniert das schließlich auch, und da ich eine Flatrate habe, können mir Kostenfragen wurscht sein.

Aber zur Zeit führen alle meine Hampeleien noch dazu, daß ich wenigstens mein Paßwort immer wieder neu eingeben muß, wenn die Verbindung aufgebaut werden soll. Das muß sich doch noch automatisieren lassen. Aber wie?

----------

## intenso

Hi Christoph  :Smile: 

rc-update add rp-pppoe default sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße,

Fabian

P.s Warum gehst du uns fremd?  :Wink: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

huch ...

 *Quote:*   

> warum gehst du uns fremd?

 

tu ich ja gar nicht, hab heute auch schon was klitzekleines geschreibselt. Aber ich meine schon, daß spezielle Fragen zu einem Betriebssystem zuerst in das zugehörige Fachforum gehören. In "unserem" Forum kann ich dann ja wieder mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auftauchen und so tun, als ob ich eh schon immer alles gewußt hätte *g*

Christoph S.

----------

## intenso

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   warum gehst du uns fremd? 
> 
> tu ich ja gar nicht, hab heute auch schon was klitzekleines geschreibselt. Aber ich meine schon, daß spezielle Fragen zu einem Betriebssystem zuerst in das zugehörige Fachforum gehören.

 

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. War auch mehr als kleiner Spaß gedacht

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In "unserem" Forum kann ich dann ja wieder mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auftauchen und so tun, als ob ich eh schon immer alles gewußt hätte *g*
> 
> 

 

Ach so ist das  :Smile:  Das werde ich allen erzählen... *g*

Die Antwort zu deiner Frage steht übrigens auch im obigen Thread - nicht das du meinst, dass ich hier nur Mist schreibe...

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

ich hoffe, es ist richtig, wenn ich (m)einen älteren Thread fortsetze, wenn ich noch eine Nachfrage habe, die thematisch eigentlich hier hinein gehört ...

Meinen Rechner hab ich inzwischen online bringen können, und auch die LAN-Verbindung funktioniert. Er hat zwei Netzwerkschnittstellen:

eine RealTek-Karte für das DSL-Modem

einen onboard-Chip fürs LAN

ping geht sowohl ins Internet, und ich kann beliebige Adressen aufrufen (vorläufig hab ich nur Lynx zur Verfügung), wie auch im LAN, das heißt, die hintendranhängenden Rechner sind erreichbar. Aber ich möchte nun auch gerne, daß meine Gentoo-Maschine als Router/Gateway für die anderen eingesetzt werden kann, und dafür sind entsprechende Hinweise leider sehr mager. iptables habe ich mir zwar geholt, aber Firewall interessiert mich erst, wenn ein Routing überhaupt funktioniert. ip_forward ist auf 1 gesetzt. Aber auch "man route" läßt mich im Stich, selbstverständlich habe ich versucht, mit "route add" entsprechende Routen zu setzen.

Die Hardware macht keine Probleme, mit anderen Systemen (Debian als Zweitsystem ist zur Kontrolle noch drauf) geht es. Was habe ich denn nun einzustellen, damit mein Gentoo ebenfalls als Router/Gateway arbeiten kann?

Christoph S.

----------

## amne

Schau dich mal mit dem Suchbegriff "Masquerading" um, da ist hoffentlich irgendwas interessantes dabei (Bin gerade selbst zu faul dir einen guten Thread rauszusuchen  :Wink: ).

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Was habe ich denn nun einzustellen, damit mein Gentoo ebenfalls als Router/Gateway arbeiten kann? 

 

der "dreizeiler"  :Wink: 

```

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

```

wenn du willst, dass der gentoo-rechner auch einen dns fürs lan bereitstellt,

empfehle ich, "dnsmasq" zu emergen. also folgendes:

```

emerge dnsmasq

/etc/init.d/dnsmasq start

```

das sollte so fürs erste ausreichen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo boris,

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
> 
> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
> 
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
> ...

 

Den haste schonmal geliefert *g*

Aber ich habe bisher nur die erste Zeile davon befolgt. Der Grund, weshalb ich iptables bisher ausgelassen habe: mich interessieren Firewall-Einstellungen vorläufig noch nicht, ich will erstmals das Routing hinkriegen, Firewall kann - und muß - nachfolgen. Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn das ein fundamentaler Denkfehler sein sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn du willst, dass der gentoo-rechner auch einen dns fürs lan bereitstellt, empfehle ich, "dnsmasq" zu emergen. also folgendes:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge dnsmasq
> ...

 

Ich probiers mal, obwohl das sozusagen eine "sekundäre Lösung" sein sollte. Langfristig werde ich einen ganzen DNS-Server brauchen, das ist richtig. Kurzfristig reicht mir für mein LAN, daß /etc/hosts korrekt eingestellt ist.

Christoph S.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *amne wrote:*   

> Schau dich mal mit dem Suchbegriff "Masquerading" um

 

Oha. Ja, Masquerading ist ein Zentralthema. Ich dachte, es reicht aus, wenn ich bei "adsl-setup" danach gefragt werde, ob ich MASQUERADING haben will, mit "ja" zu antworten.

----------

## intenso

Hi Christoph!

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *borisdigital wrote:*   echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
> 
> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
> ...

 

Mit obigen Codezeilen aktivierst du das Routing. Zeile 2 davon ist nötig, um den MTU Wert für die Clients zu korrigieren. Siehe auch hierzu die Diskussion im SELFFORUM von Christian Seiler und mir: http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2004/12/t96330/#m586006

Grüße,

Fabian

----------

## dakjo

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   --><*>     PPP support for async serial ports 
> 
> Du hattest recht, das Ding war nicht drin, jetzt hab ichs korrigiert, und jetzt klappts. Allerdings verstehe ich diese Option nicht, weil die Verbindung gar nicht über einen seriellen Anschluß aufgebaut wird, und deshalb hatte ich das rausgelassen.
> ...

 

pppoe ist eine virtuelle asyncrone Verbindung, bzw. kann mann auch syncrones DSL haben _PUNKT

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo Fabian,

 *intenso wrote:*   

> Siehe auch hierzu die Diskussion im SELFFORUM von Christian Seiler und mir: http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2004/12/t96330/#m586006

 

Das ist grade mal zehn Tage her, an dem Thread war ich beteiligt.

Ich habe Gentoo schon beinahe ein Jahr lang auf einem LAN-Client laufen. Da brauchte ich mir allerdings keinerlei Sorgen um pppoe und ähnliches zu machen, den Gateway in /etc/conf.d/net brauchte ich nur einzutragen, fertig. Das gilt jetzt nicht mehr, wenn ich Gentoo auf einem "Server" einrichten will, und da kriege ich denn teilweise sehr unerwartete Probleme. CK mochte ich nicht extra deswegen anmailen ...

Das "System" kenne ich mittlerweile ganz gut. Aber ich habe nicht erwartet, daß ich Sachen, die mit anderen Distributionen/Systemen problemlos funktionieren, jetzt nicht mehr so richtig wollen, wenn ich Gentoo auf meinem "Server" einsetze. Das gilt auch für iptables. Man lernt halt nie aus.

Aber mußt du mich unbedingt beim "Fremdgehen" erwischen? *g*

Grüße

Christoph S.

----------

## intenso

Hallo Christoph!

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *intenso wrote:*   Siehe auch hierzu die Diskussion im SELFFORUM von Christian Seiler und mir: http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2004/12/t96330/#m586006 
> 
> Das ist grade mal zehn Tage her, an dem Thread war ich beteiligt.
> ...

 

Ja, ich weiß  :Smile:  Darum habe ich mich auch gefragt, warum dir das mit dem Masquerading in Verbindung mit Routing und iptables unbekannt war.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe Gentoo schon beinahe ein Jahr lang auf einem LAN-Client laufen. Da brauchte ich mir allerdings keinerlei Sorgen um pppoe und ähnliches zu machen, den Gateway in /etc/conf.d/net brauchte ich nur einzutragen, fertig. Das gilt jetzt nicht mehr, wenn ich Gentoo auf einem "Server" einrichten will, und da kriege ich denn teilweise sehr unerwartete Probleme. CK mochte ich nicht extra deswegen anmailen ...
> 
> 

 

Achso, ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum du jetzt plötzlich so viele Probleme mit deinem Gentoo hast, wo du doch schon einige Zeit - wie du berichtet hast - ein Gentoo am laufen hast. Soll das ein Produktiv-Server werden, der dann ins Rechenzentrum kommt, oder nur ein "kleiner" Homeserver? Bei mir läuft jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit ein Gentoo-Router hinter dem wiederum ein Server auf Gentoo-Basis mit samba/apache sowie versuchsweise ftp läuft. Bisher alles ohne nennenswerte Probleme  :Smile: 

BTW, CK: Den muss ich mal bitten, seinen Feature-Artikel über die Selfhtml-Server Konfiguration zu updaten. Ich war ganz perplex, als ich an den HTTP-Response-Headern des Forums erkannt habe, dass auf den Server auch ein Gentoo werckelt und kein FreeBSD wie es im Artikel heiß. Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja mal als Pro-Account-Besitzer darum bitten  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Das gilt auch für iptables. Man lernt halt nie aus.
> 
> 

 

Allerdings  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mußt du mich unbedingt beim "Fremdgehen" erwischen? *g*
> 
> 

 

Natürlich, ich bin überall  :Smile: 

Grüße,

Fabian

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi Fabian

 *intenso wrote:*   

> Soll das ein Produktiv-Server werden

 

Nö, aber ein "Holunderwein-Server" *g*

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, CK: Den muss ich mal bitten, seinen Feature-Artikel über die Selfhtml-Server Konfiguration zu updaten

 

Da kommst du zu spät, hab ich ihm längst gesagt.

Grüße nochmals, und bitte hier keine weiteren "OT"-Bemerkungen mehr.

Christoph S.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

naja, langsam wirds peinlich. Nochmal zu dem "Dreizeiler" von Borisdigital:

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

Ich habe mir iptables nochmal neu gezogen und habe jetzt also iptables-1.2.11. Da wird mir zum Schluß gesagt, daß diese Zeile jetzt

```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
```

heißen soll. Und weil ich bei der zweiten Zeile zunächst einen Fehler bekam, habe ich meinen Kernel nochmal neu backen müssen, da fehlten offenbar noch ein paar Sachen. Ich habe die jetzt alle im Kernel aktiviert, obwohl ich überzeugt bin, daß ich wahrschenlich nicht wirklich alle brauche.

Trotzdem geht das mit dem Routing noch nicht :-(

Ich verstehe das nicht. iptables habe ich mir mit Debian gründlich angeschaut, da klappt es auch. FreeBSD routet ebenfalls, verwendet allerdings andere Sourcen, iptables spielt da keine Rolle. Eine SuSE hab ich mir zum Vergleich jetzt nicht antun wollen.

----------

